

Don't Go To Grad School - cuppy
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130510195922-5973711-don-t-go-to-grad-school

======
gems
Not this shit again.

"It’s pretty well established that non-science degrees are not necessary for a
job. In fact, the degrees cost you too much money, require too long of a
commitment,"

The people who choose to get them usually have a passion for the subject. How
is the commitment a negative?

